# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية >  صور قديمة جدا لقبر حمزة بن عبد المطلب وبعض الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم..

## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
اثناء تصفحي بأحد المواقع وجدت صور قديمة  جدا لقبر  حمزه بن عبدالمطلب ومن معه من الصحابه  رضي الله عنهم اجمعين..






دمتم في أمان الله ..

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

سبحان مغير الاحوال ...

لو تشوفي مكان الصورة دي الان يا زهراء .. مباني و محلات ومساجد ..

حقيقي صورة قيمة يا زهراء .

بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## زهــــراء

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

اسعدني تواجدك يا ايمي ..
فعلا شوقتيني اشوف المكان ..اكيد بتقدم الوقت وتطور الازمان كل شيء يتغير ..
دمتِ في حفظ الله اختي الغالية شكرا على مرورك ..
خالص حبي واحترامي ...

----------


## Sanzio

جميلة الصور يا زهراااء تسلم ايدك . بس ازاى دلوقتي يكون فيها مباني ومحلات ؟ 
حرام والله . 
تسلم ايدك 
فى امان الله

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*روعه الصور يا زوزو

دى صور نادره وقيمه جدااااااااااااااااااااااا

تسلم ايدك يا قمر*

----------


## Mohammad Abbas

صور نادره وقيمه جدا
تسلمي يا قمر

----------


## alwafaa

ميرسى ليكى زهراء وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## 7aba

شكرا ليكى على الصورة المميزة جدا

----------


## oo7

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## القواس

شكرا على الصور

----------


## أميرة الوفاء

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## flowers-vip

يعطيك الف عافيه ماقصرتي يا اختي زهراء بس انا ماعرف مكانها الحين وين بالظبط

----------


## كريم ومحب

اللهم اللحقنا بهم .امين

----------


## ashrafsalih

اللهم أحسن خاتمتنا وأجعلهم صحبتنا في الجنة

----------

